# question about what NOT to say to girls



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I talked to this girl at a concert the other day. And we were talking for a while but I brought up my anxiety and I imagine that was probably a huge mistake. Was it? I know women like confident guys and you shouldn't mention anything about your personal problems like while flirting or if you're just dating. So, are my instincts right and this was a mistake? Also, the chick was 30 and looked about 25 and I told her she looked alot younger then 30. That was good right?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

how did you mention it? what was her reaction afterward?

not a big deal honestly. i think girls would more likely like a guy who was honest and open and comfortable enough to mention something like that casually. i actually think that displays a fair amount of confidence too.

and the age was fine too, most like to hear they look younger. well except for me but i get told i look 15 and i don't enjoy knowing i look like a kid rather than a woman


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I was like. umm. Actually I don't remember, I was kinda drunk. But it came up. I think Clonazepam came up too. Oh well. Just making sure I did all the right things. Also there's a girl that I met in a liquor store recently. I'm pretty sure she like'd me. We were flirting, she pinched my nipple lol. and then she came over to my car and told me the store she worked at. I was too idk, shocked that girls are liking me now I guess, to ask her name n number. Do you think she wants me to go to her job and find her? I don't know why else you'd tell a stranger where you worked. Plus give them t*tty twisters lol. She def. was flirting with me. I don't think she was drunk, she acted perfectly sober. Do you think she wants me to go looking for her where she works?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha.. definitely flirting with you. if she mentioned it like "oh by the way i work at denny's near blah blah blah" then it does seem like she wants you to show up. 
well whichever way she said it, you just casually go in and be like "so i was driving by, and i remembered you said you worked here" etc


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> haha.. definitely flirting with you. if she mentioned it like "oh by the way i work at denny's near blah blah blah" then it does seem like she wants you to show up.
> well whichever way she said it, you just casually go in and be like "so i was driving by, and i remembered you said you worked here" etc


Awesome. Thanks alot for the help. I really appreciate it. I'm gonna go lookin for this girl. Too bad the store she works at is huge lol. She probly is at a register though. IDK, I'll just look for her and say what you said "i was driving by", or maybe i'll be like "ha, i found you"., nah, i don't know. But I really wanna ask her on a date. Badly. She's so cute. I just hope she's not like 16 and looks older lol. Well thanks again. You are very helpful : ).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would say you did okay.

I am so glad you didn't put your hand on her fanny and say "Hey Baby, you and me can party!". :afr


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would say you did okay.
> 
> I am so glad you didn't put your hand on her *fanny *and say "Hey Baby, you and me can party!". :afr


:um

uh-oh. watch your language, don't wanna get a warning


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

You said *fanny*!!!! Remove his moderating privileges immediately!!!


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

If the moderators are American, I think we'll be OK.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

For the first girl, as long as you turned it into a positive and you didn't dwell on it, then you should be ok. With the second girl you should go to her work place like you're a customer. I'm sure she'll spot you and then take it from there.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would say you did okay.
> 
> I am so glad you didn't put your hand on her fanny and say "Hey Baby, you and me can party!". :afr


dude how is still here. this is easily one of the most ban-worthy SAS posts ever.

and it's not a comment on the mod so i hope i don't get a warning for expressing my disagreement that a terribly vulgar and offensive post remains here, which just happens to be from one of the SAS members with the most power


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

In american that means backside???
In British it means something else...


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

what?  I didn't say it!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Just in case things aren't clear, in America it does mean backside, and conversely, it most outrageously does mean "that" in Britain. I will say nothing of the word's status in Canada, since all of my attempts to phrase the explanation seem to work best as innuendo.

From the New Oxford American Dictionary:

fanny |ˈfanē|
noun ( pl. -nies)
1 informal a person's buttocks.
2 Brit., vulgar slang a woman's genitals.
ORIGIN late 19th cent.: of unknown origin.

The More You Know


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

never mention to a girl you have mental problems. thats just a red flag. also if you have anything that could be consider geeky, keep it to yourself. theres several girls on this site that say geekiness is cute, and it is girls love that but not if they dont know you well. these are things that need to come out later in the friendship/relationship


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> dude how is still here. this is easily one of the most ban-worthy SAS posts ever.
> 
> and it's not a comment on the mod so i hope i don't get a warning for expressing my disagreement that a terribly vulgar and offensive post remains here, which just happens to be from one of the SAS members with the most power


yea fanny here in america just means butt. here in vegas, theres a personal injury attorney that says "and i know it just hurts me when my little girl hurts her fanny" on one of his commercials.


----------



## crutch (May 9, 2009)

nubly said:


> never mention to a girl you have mental problems. thats just a red flag. also if you have anything that could be consider geeky, keep it to yourself. theres several girls on this site that say geekiness is cute, and it is girls love that but not if they dont know you well. these are things that need to come out later in the friendship/relationship


That's right. Keep your personal problems personal, especially if you have just met someone.

I say if you are a geek feel free to act geeky. There are plenty of geek girls out there. Girls can usually tell pretty fast if you're not being yourself.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Just in case things aren't clear, in America it does mean backside, and conversely, it most outrageously does mean "that" in Britain. I will say nothing of the word's status in Canada, since all of my attempts to phrase the explanation seem to work best as innuendo.
> 
> From the New Oxford American Dictionary:
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha yes, my eyes popped out for a moment before I remembered it means something else in America...



crutch said:


> That's right. Keep your personal problems personal, especially if you have just met someone.
> 
> I say if you are a geek feel free to act geeky. There are plenty of geek girls out there. Girls can usually tell pretty fast if you're not being yourself.


^:agree


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

AprilEthereal said:


> I talked to this girl at a concert the other day. And we were talking for a while but I brought up my anxiety and I imagine that was probably a huge mistake. Was it? I know women like confident guys and you shouldn't mention anything about your personal problems like while flirting or if you're just dating. So, are my instincts right and this was a mistake? Also, the chick was 30 and looked about 25 and I told her she looked alot younger then 30. That was good right?


It's ok to mention your problems with shyness but try not to overwhelm the person. People don't like to hear overwhelming things that early because it can make them feel pressured in a variety of ways. Sometimes it's truly better we keep things unsaid, but if you mention it lightly and not put any sort of pressure on her then your ok.

Also, confidence is important for any relationship because your partner can't help you with your problems, only you can. Even family members will give up because eventually they cannot do everything for you that you should be doing yourself. I would elaborate in detail further, but the jist is that you should love yourself before you can sustain the energy required to contribute to someone else. It's tough but that's what makes humans so great, we are emotionally malleable.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nubly said:


> never mention to a girl you have mental problems. thats just a red flag. also if you have anything that could be consider geeky, keep it to yourself. theres several girls on this site that say geekiness is cute, and it is girls love that but not if they dont know you well. these are things that need to come out later in the friendship/relationship


how is it a "red flag"?
and what would be considered geeky specifically? why should one hide that? it would be hiding a part of one's self to try and impress the other person which just seems silly.
and if you do have a lot of those stereotipical "geeky" qualities then revealing them to a girl later on in the relationship wouldn't be a huge difference, if she doesn't like those qualities she wouldn't like them from the first time meeting you.

if you are always going initially hide those parts of yourself from girls then how will you find one who you know will like those qualities?

and how exactly did you say it AprilEthereal? i still think that if you were speaking with confidence and positive body language then i would not seem like a big deal. what do you think her reaction was?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> how is it a "red flag"?
> well theres still a negative stigma to mental disorders. i.e. too much baggage to deal with





nothing to fear said:


> and what would be considered geeky specifically? why should one hide that? it would be hiding a part of one's self to try and impress the other person which just seems silly.


things like comic books, star wars/trek, D&D, magic the gathering. i didnt really say hide them just dont bring them up until later in the relationship


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

nubly said:


> things like comic books, star wars/trek, D&D, magic the gathering. i didnt really say hide them just dont bring them up until later in the relationship


I would love it if someone brought up that they were into comic books or Star Wars/Trek. It'd give us something in common, lolz. That'd be a positive in my book.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> I would love it if someone brought up that they were into comic books or Star Wars/Trek. It'd give us something in common, lolz. That'd be a positive in my book.


haha. too bad there arent that many women that like comic books. i tried to get my ex gf into them. she said they are ok but she never really got into them. my current gf doesnt read for pleasure :| so i didnt even bother showing them to her....except i might let her try out Maus I & II


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love Star Trek. I also think that would be a positive.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

nubly said:


> haha. too bad there arent that many women that like comic books. i tried to get my ex gf into them. she said they are ok but she never really got into them. my current gf doesnt read for pleasure :| so i didnt even bother showing them to her....except i might let her try out Maus I & II


I can sort of understand why women wouldn't be into superhero comics, but there are a ton of other genres that I think women would like more if they gave them a chance. Hellblazer, The Sandman, Fables - I think that those should have much more appeal to the general audience than they currently do.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nubly said:


> things like comic books, star wars/trek, D&D, magic the gathering. i didnt really say hide them just dont bring them up until later in the relationship


ah come on, mentioning thats one of your hobbies isn't a bad thing at all. it's not like you are saying that you are so obsessed with D&D that you've spent most of your life cooped in your dingy basement pretending it's your reality.
i think it's uncommon for someone to suddenly judge you solely based on those hobbies and ignoring everything else you like. and a lot of girls like star wars/trek too, and maybe less but some still like the others.

i'd love if a guy who randomly approached me said he was into comics since i enjoy reading them occasionally too and we could talk a bit about them and mention our favourites. i'd find that 50x more interesting than if he was just into sports.
i tend to read comics that the average person may not be interested in (reading American Splendor atm but i like more "mainstream" stuff like sandman and watchmen [which became so popular that i know of girls who have read it]).

basically don't hide any nerdy qualities!! it's not a bad thing at all. in fact i don't know why those hobbies have to mean you are a "geek". just something you enjoy doing in your freetime, it shouldn't define or stereotype you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, don't tell her that your friend "says you're really geeky and nerdy." That, I'm told, is a total block, parden my English.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

While we are on the topic of "geeky" things:

I like DradonballZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I used to like Vegeta a lot but now my favorite has to be that guy Goku  (totally off topic)


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I tend to bring up my issues with people while drunk. I don't really think about it while I'm doing it. I don't really care about the consequences. No one seems to care, or at least I assume it didn't make a totally negative impact on their impression of me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> i'd love if a guy who randomly approached me said he was into comics since i enjoy reading them occasionally too and we could talk a bit about them and mention our favourites. ....basically don't hide any nerdy qualities!! it's not a bad thing at all. in fact i don't know why those hobbies have to mean you are a "geek". just something you enjoy doing in your freetime, it shouldn't define or stereotype you.


well if im ever single again and i come across a pretty lady you thats into these things i'll be sure to bring up my comic book hobby


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bwidger85 said:


> While we are on the topic of "geeky" things:
> 
> I like DradonballZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I used to like Vegeta a lot but now my favorite has to be that guy Goku  (totally off topic)


i was never a fan of dragonballZ, but i really loved pokemon.. and i still like it a lot, hah. i was even jesse from team rocket for halloween.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I don't think it sounded like you said anything wrong by the way, you were kinda drunk maybe she was too and not gonna give it much thought. Things can just blurt out at times like that... Lol I don't care about geeky it's very dependant on the person I see a person then I see those details my bf was saying how he's a geek I thought he was just getting down on himself I was like "You're not a geek" and he goes "take that back!!" Lol I thought that was funny. Seems geeks are the in thing these days.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i hate to say this, but if i were that girl i would be scared off if a guy i'd just met said he had anxiety issues. i'm okay with guys having anxiety, but to me the fact that he mentioned it right away (as in, first conversation) would be a bad sign.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't completely remember. I think she was talking about personal problems like how she was just divorced and her husband was this huge as*hole. I really don't remember. At some point I just mentioned that I either have some anxiety problems or that I take Clonazepam, but I didn't go on and on about it. I just mentioned something like that. I think we were actually talking about drugs and said I take Clonazepam, not sure though. But right after that, I said no more cause I realized noone wants to hear that. And yea, I was pretty confident the whole time talking to her. I'm pissed that she lives a state over. AND she gave me her number, but my phone was dead so I had to try to memorize it. Yea right lol. I shoulda got a pen. Oh well. I'm just happy I talked to this girl for a while. Thanks for all your suggestions/opinions people.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

tigerlilly said:


> i hate to say this, but if i were that girl i would be scared off if a guy i'd just met said he had anxiety issues. i'm okay with guys having anxiety, but to me the fact that he mentioned it right away (as in, first conversation) would be a bad sign.


How so?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

tigerlilly said:


> i hate to say this, but if i were that girl i would be scared off if a guy i'd just met said he had anxiety issues. i'm okay with guys having anxiety, but to me the fact that he mentioned it right away (as in, first conversation) would be a bad sign.


how is that a bad sign?

man, i just don't get girls sometimes. and i _am _a girl.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

well it depends on how he says it... like if he just mentions it in passing like the OP did, that's not what i'm talking about.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I see where you're coming from Tigerlilly, just meaning don't share too much too quickly.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Delicate said:


> I see where you're coming from Tigerlilly, just meaning don't share too much too quickly.


The way I see it, there is this well know social rule that men aren't supposed to feel anxiety. I've been reminded of this in some subtle, and not so subtle ways.

Here's an example. College exams, we are all waiting for the examiner. Examiner walks to the door, looks at one of the female students and asks 
"are you nervous"

>>she says yes.

The examiner responds "well just try to breath slowly, it will be over soon.
He then turns to a male student (thankfully not me) and asks him:
"how about you son?"

the boy replies "i'm a bit anxious sir."

The examiner then replies "nonsense, you're not supposed to be nervous"


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

^ That's ridiculous, so yeah I get your point too. Not that everyone thinks that way but some people obviously do. Personally if someone mentions anxiety or feeling nervous to me I'd be more likely to warm to them because it's a common ground... or if they show vulnerability in some way they seem more relatable and less threatening. The thing is you can't really lay down ground rules for how everyone will react to everything.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

it's the first-meeting thing. for me, it's not that i expect guys to not show weakness, it's that it's too soon for that. i like the idea of anxiety being common ground, but not immediately. it comes later.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would say you did okay.
> 
> I am so glad you didn't put your hand on her fanny and say "Hey Baby, you and me can party!". :afr





nothing to fear said:


> :um
> 
> uh-oh. watch your language, don't wanna get a warning





nothing to fear said:


> dude how is still here. this is easily one of the most ban-worthy SAS posts ever.
> 
> and it's not a comment on the mod so i hope i don't get a warning for expressing my disagreement that a terribly vulgar and offensive post remains here, which just happens to be from one of the SAS members with the most power





Narcissus said:


> If the moderators are American, I think we'll be OK.





DepecheEyes said:


> You said *fanny*!!!! Remove his moderating privileges immediately!!!





Narcissus said:


> Just in case things aren't clear, *in America it does mean backside*, and conversely, it most outrageously does mean "that" in Britain. I will say nothing of the word's status in Canada, since all of my attempts to phrase the explanation seem to work best as innuendo.
> 
> From the New Oxford American Dictionary:
> 
> ...


Yes - I meant backside.  I had no idea that it meant something else in different parts of the world - for that, I apologize for the oversight. I would have used the famous word @$$ instead.

See the shock value anyway? It's still something a gentleman NEVER EVER does!

There's always the Golden Rule - treat others as you would want to be treated; that goes for dating, too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> how is that a bad sign?
> 
> man, i just don't get girls sometimes. and i _am _a girl.


I agree. Don't get me wrong, I'm not female, but I am a _male_ who doesn't understand *some* girls reasons for reacting the way they do sometimes.

To me it would be no big deal and I would probably feel more at ease with things out in the open. Being too restricted and rigid in first meetings is apart of what encourages my anxiety, but that's just me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Narcissus said:


> Just in case things aren't clear, in America it does mean backside, and conversely, it most outrageously does mean "that" in Britain. I will say nothing of the word's status in Canada, since all of my attempts to phrase the explanation seem to work best as innuendo.
> 
> From the New Oxford American Dictionary:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately in favour of images inside my head at the present time the definition of the word in Australia has the same gross etimology as in Canada. :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tigerlilly said:


> it's the first-meeting thing. for me, it's not that i expect guys to not show weakness, it's that it's too soon for that. i like the idea of anxiety being common ground, but not immediately. it comes later.


Is this how you define weakness? Social anxiety is viewed as a weakness? You could toss the coin either way. I am too open-minded and submissive to express my opinion here.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

VIncymon said:


> The examiner then replies "nonsense, you're not supposed to be nervous"


Surely it was in jest?


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Surely it was in jest?


A jest, that reflects the thinking of people perhaps ?

Jokes don't just come out from nowhere, and satire is most often deeply routed in reality.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huh? I really don't want to post a thread advisory .


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

tigerlilly said:


> it's the first-meeting thing. for me, it's not that i expect guys to not show weakness, it's that it's too soon for that. i like the idea of anxiety being common ground, but not immediately. it comes later.


so anxiety is a weakness? isn't that basically implying that everyone here is weak because we have severe anxiety? or is it that guys specifically aren't supposed to show weaknesses?
i'm not trying to badger you or pick on your or anything to that affect, i'm just curious, since it seems like odd and close-minded thinking and a bit hypocritical.

showing emotions is not a weakness at all, as well. neither is honesty. both are very good atributes in fact. i think our society is past the age of when men were expected to be the stronger sex and showing any characteristics that go against that (which have sometimes been referred to as feminine characteristics...) display "weaknesses" or "inferiority".

i think it's very unfairly discriminatory towards those with mood disorders, mental illness or emotional difficulties in general - almost like the ignorant view that a lot of clueless normies have (lol, "normies" being a made-up term for those who are free and clueless of those problems).
i find it also sexist towards both men and women, in fact (NOT a personal attack, or an assumption towards you at all, just to be clear).

i know i'm going too far in analyzing your post so i'm not trying to put you down or point my finger at you, i kind of just trailed off with connecting ideas....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
The topic of conversation has veered from the original one twice now. The first time was inadvertent by me. The second incident continued after I inquired about a possible advisory. Now, the advisory is official - please keep this on topic or the warning and lock will occur.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i admit i didn't phrase that very well. but whatever, i give up.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I think sometimes we get a little insulated here at SAS. I get anxious in social situations. That's my deal, and it doesn't make me a terrible person. Lots of other people are afraid of things they don't understand. That makes them pretty normal. 

Telling someone you have problems with anxiety in a first meeting seems to me to be a case of disclosing too much too soon. While anxiety issues are nothing to be ashamed of, the reality is that most people who don't have anxiety issues don't understand them and are likely to make some negative assumptions about how you might be limited. Some of the assumptions would be true, by the way. All the things we don't like about being anxious will have some impact on the people who spend time with us. That's just real.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Atticus said:


> I think sometimes we get a little insulated here at SAS. I get anxious in social situations. That's my deal, and it doesn't make me a terrible person. Lots of other people are afraid of things they don't understand. That makes them pretty normal.
> 
> Telling someone you have problems with anxiety in a first meeting seems to me to be a case of disclosing too much too soon. While anxiety issues are nothing to be ashamed of, the reality is that most people who don't have anxiety issues don't understand them and are likely to make some negative assumptions about how you might be limited. Some of the assumptions would be true, by the way. All the things we don't like about being anxious will have some impact on the people who spend time with us. That's just real.


^ yes. thank you! this is what i meant. /hides


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Anxiety IS a weakness is that not why we're all here? to learn to deal with it?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Delicate said:


> Anxiety IS a weakness is that not why we're all here? to learn to deal with it?


Not per se. Anxiety can be both extremely restricting or ideologically liberating depending on the attitude of the individual at hand.

It is no far-fetched conclusion that people with social anxiety can be more open minded about some things compared to others who do not share the same struggles/experiences. It makes sense as it is the same with all different groups of like-minded individuals who encounter similar situations.

There is never no black or white definitive answer with arguments like these, it is always just grey, and nobody is ever 'right'. Everybody is entitled to an opinion and to implement their use of reason.

But I digress anyway, and perhaps this thread is about to be locked.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

To the op, from my own personal experience, my guess is that she accepted the fact that you had anxiety when you told her but she hasn't changed her behaviours all that much toward you.

She will still expect you to step outside your comfort zone and be a talkative/engaging type person that she most likely often associates with, unless of course she is very similar to you in regards to having some sort of anxiety issues or mental conditions.

You can attempt to enlighten people about who you are and warn them of your quirks, but in reality you can never change who they are in their understanding and it is likely she will always lack the full altruism. (Refer to previous post for proper explanation.)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't you ever, EVER comment about her weight. Don't say she is skinny, average, fat or whatever...It will never end well. Trust me.

And I have learned this from my own personal experience...


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Don't you ever, EVER comment about her weight. Don't say she is skinny, average, fat or whatever...It will never end well. Trust me.
> 
> And I have learned this from my own personal experience...


THIS IS EXACTLY RIGHT. no comment about weight will EVER make a girl happy. if she asks if you think she's too fat or too skinny or something, the correct response is: you're not too fat or too thin, your body is perfect and you are beautiful. if you can't say that, just walk away. :um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> THIS IS EXACTLY RIGHT. no comment about weight will EVER make a girl happy. if she asks if you think she's too fat or too skinny or something, the correct response is: you're not too fat or too thin, your body is perfect and you are beautiful. if you can't say that, just walk away. :um


:yes


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

tigerlilly said:


> THIS IS EXACTLY RIGHT. no comment about weight will EVER make a girl happy. if she asks if you think she's too fat or too skinny or something, the correct response is: you're not too fat or too thin,* your body is perfect and you are beautiful.* if you can't say that, just walk away. :um


Wont she call the guy a liar then if she has a low self esteem?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^It doesn't matter if she accuses you of lying. It doesn't matter if she says she reeeeallly want to know the truth. That she can handle constructive crisiticism.

Just stick with the line boys. Stick with the line.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a terrible liar lol. 
Might be one of the reasons I fail with the opposite sex lol


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> I'm a terrible liar lol.
> Might be one of the reasons I fail with the opposite sex lol


LOL ...

The sequence : "does this [item of clothes] make me look fat, should be treated as a swear word ; because that question does nothing but beg the man to lie.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^It doesn't matter if she accuses you of lying. It doesn't matter if she says she reeeeallly want to know the truth. That she can handle constructive crisiticism.
> 
> Just stick with the line boys. Stick with the line.


exactly. she might accuse you of lying, but if you just stick by what you said, it really will make her feel better.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think bringing up anxiety is necessarily a bad thing,as for this situation I would say it was ok to bring it up since she was talking about her problems,but I wouldn't bring up my anxiety at all to someone I didn't know.

Because not all people are positive towards that kind of thing,like my parents,they look down on people who has psychological problems so if they are like that then there are surely many others out there too.

Anyway I wouldn't mind if a guy told me he had problems because the (few) guys who has come over to me has just been talking about something boring and when it comes to the geeky thing I would say that you shouldn't hide it. But I'm geeky myself so


----------

